# Résolution d'Ubuntu avec Parallels ?



## claud (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur mon MBP early 2008 17" (résolution 1680 x 1050) je viens d'installer (facilement) 
Ubuntu 8.10 avec Parallels 4 .Les outils Parallels sont en place.

Malheureusement je n'ai droit qu'à une petite fenêtre (même en ... plein écran) car la 
résolution n'est que de 1024 x 768.

Y a-t-il une solution ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## GillesF (10 Février 2009)

Etant jeune utilisateur de mac je ne sais pas trop si ta carte est une ATI ou pas (mais je pense pas).

Auquel cas, il faut télécharger et installer les pilotes Nvidia propriétaires, de mémoire : administration->pilotes propriétaires (ou un truc du style quoi ).

Pour modifier la résolution : préférences->résolution d'écrans

Et si ca va toujours pas mieux... faudra p-e bidouiller un petit coup mais normalemebt il n'y a pas de prob


----------



## claud (10 Février 2009)

Merci,Gilles,je me mettrai au travail ce soir.

À noter qu'avec VMWare Fusion 2 j'ai eu sur Ubuntu 8.04 , illico , une super image avec
seulement le réglage Préférences/Résolution d'écran .Avec Parallels 4 ce réglage ne me propose rien de mieux qu'un médiocre 1024 x 768.


----------

